# Skinny/weak Truncatus



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased 2 CB truncatus (3 weeks old) on sat. at a Reptile show from a reputable breeder. One was a little smaller in size; I saw both eating on Sat. but the smaller frog did not eat on Sun. or today and has seemingly become rail thin overnight.

Now the thinner frog seems to be very weak and will not eat.

I have seperated the smaller truncatus into a tiny deli cup.

They were both being housed in a giant deli cup from which they were purchased in from the show with spag moss, leca on the bottom, and some plant cuttings. Temps are 71-78F throughtout the day and high humidity. Melanogaster are the fruit fly of choice. 

Any ideas on what to do? Thanks.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

So the weak frog ate about 3-4 melanogasters last night and seems to be not as weak but it still rail thin. I'm still very concerned.

Anybody in the Orlando,FL area have springtails I could buy/barrow?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

contact dr frye

Also 3 weeks out of the water is extremely young to be selling frogs at a reptile show, sounds like it could be dealing with stress related problems


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks.

I did contact Dr. Frye....awaiting a response. 

I feel a little stupid for picking them up....my intrentions were to only get a d. azureus pair but I saw the d. truncatus and I don't see them often and I think they need more people breeding them so I decided to get them but I should have had springtails on hand before purchasing them. I have been catching up on new husbandry practices and reading this forum for over three years in preparation...but it really doesn't mean anything when you haven't kept in close to 10 years.

It almost seems like he/she is having a hard time eating the melanogasters.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

there are others who breed them, but they do not seem to be an overly popular frog, unsure why since I find them to be very beautiful frogs. You just need to know who has them and they can be readily available, but you are right more poeple should be breeding this frog


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Im in longwood, I can bring in a springtail culture to work tomorro for you.

Dan


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Dan,

That would be great....I would like to get them very soon as hes very thin.

Into work you say?..Where do you work?

I'm in Winter Park.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> there are others who breed them, but they do not seem to be an overly popular frog, unsure why since I find them to be very beautiful frogs. You just need to know who has them and they can be readily available, but you are right more poeple should be breeding this frog


Yeah, I think they are awesome. I think they are more popular in Europe. (?)

As far as yellow darts go I like them better than leucomelas. So far I only know about three breeders in the states that breed them. I'm sure there are more though.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I own the car wash in Longwood on 434, about a block east of South Seminole
Hospital. 
Bumper 2 Bumper Car Care.
796 W Sr 434
Longwood, Fl 32750

The only other option Would be pick them up tonight at home, OrangeCity/Deland area.

Dan


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I can pick them up tomorrow if thats cool with you. How much do you want for them?

EDIT: I looked at the streetview for Google maps....I know exactly where your car wash is....Its been there forever.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

You can just owe me a favor, I help when I can. Whats that Opra thing my wife was talking about.. Pass it on?

Dan


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Coolness. Thanks!
I'm not real familiar with the teachings of Oprah. lol
Any particular time...or will you be there all day?


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I should be in about 11:00 Am We are open till 
6:00 pm
Dan


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool....I'll probably be there around 11:30am-12pm.

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

RecycledAgain said:


> You can just owe me a favor, I help when I can. Whats that Opra thing my wife was talking about.. Pass it on?
> 
> Dan


"Pay it forward," perhaps?


Good luck gothaicus!


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats it ,,lol


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the support. 
Especially RecycledAgain (Dan) and Dom!

I soaked him/her in a water solution with Exo Terra Eletrolize cause I had it on hand. (its like overpriced Pedialyte I've heard)
He seemed instantly more active and not near as weak.

He/she seems to be be somewhat better. Doesn't seem to care for the springtails. He eats melanogasters off and on I'm not sure what the feeding response of a three week old truncatus is and how long it will take him to gain weight back. He also tried to take on a couple of hydei that wondered in from another tank.

I changed out both of the truncs quarantine containers to sterlite shoeboxes with wet paper towels and magnolia leaves.

If his feeding response is not better tomorrow I'm going to try to soak him in water/metronidazole recommended to me by a breeder. ( I held back on this method as a couple of sources I read online noted possible neurological damage from this method)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Some pics. Sorry not the best. I don't have a nice camera.

1 original show deli cup that housed both truncs for 2 days.
2 trunc with flies on head. (in 2nd container)
3&4 general trunc pics (in 2nd container)

I'll try to get some sterlite container shots later today.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've seen much much worse.....I think you have a good chance at bringing it around.

Good luck!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you considered Calcium Deficiency as the problem? I have seen froglets not able to eat, get skinny, and weak due to Calcium Deficiency. You should run this by Dr. Frye and maybe get some Calcium Gluconate to help out your frog.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Just an update....

He/she seems to be doing better. Hes gained a tiny bit 'o' weight but hes still very thin. I see him/her snag a melano and keep it down every once and awhile but the springs seem to be the right size for him.

I have considered a calcium deficiency but I have no way of knowing for sure. The breeder that sold me the truncs recently told me that the froglets sometimes just don't do well. (ala R. reticulata I guess)

I did contact Dr. Frye but I really don't think this is the end all answer to most frog illnesses cause hes a busy guy and doesn't get paid for the email questions. Don't get me wrong....I think hes a swell guy I just don't always think its an option as I emailed him almost a week ago with no reply.

I included a pic of the truncs new "less stress" temp homes. Sterlite shoe boxes with paper towel substrate magnolia leaves and the thin guy has a little deli cup full of charcoal from a springtail culture.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good. Just keep piling on the springtails and provide a lot of leaf litter for them to dive into.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I was curious how the frog was doing. 

Dan


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not trying to be scolding, but this is what happens when you buy young frogs. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

RecycledAgain said:


> I was curious how the frog was doing.
> 
> 
> Dan


Hes doing a lot better. Hes gaining weight. Hes got a lot better at catching flies now. I'll try to get some newer pics soon. The other trunc is getting fat.

Thanks a million Dan!



bobberly1 said:


> Not trying to be scolding, but this is what happens when you buy young frogs. I hope everything turns out okay.


I am well aware of this now. I didn't know the proper selling age was 2 months or older until I had already got them. Expo Fever took hold on me and its not something thats about to happen again. Thanks.

Thanks to everybody for the support.


----------

